# Will you save me some time and...



## smoke_chef (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello all... 

    Especially you folks that have home built wood smokers. I'm getting pretty serious about building one of my own. The stars and moon seem to be aligning with my wallet, permision from my wife, time from work... ect. I would like to look at all the home builts I can to get ideas before I lay out plans. I did a search for home builts and as you can imagine I got lots of posts. Many, didn't have a home built in it. Just those words someplace. So... what I was hoping for... is to see if you guys would save me some time and just post a link in this thread to your thread of your home built? I hope I'm not missing something obvious in my search but I don't think so?

The rig I have in mind would have a vertical smoker like Seboke's upright smoker. A large grill. Two burners for fish cookers. I think some sort of 
refrigeration? All on a trailer of course.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks!!

Smoke_Chef


----------



## monkeybutt (Aug 9, 2009)

I built one about this time last year and it has worked flawlessly. I just used it this weekend for a friend's wife's 40th B-day and did 4 briskets, 4 pork butts, a large pan of beans, 2 fatties, and 20 lbs of sausage, and still had plenty of room.  

 I plan to add a 24" X 24" vertical smoker on one side of the firebox at some point so that I can hang sausage, bologna, etc.  I use a propane weed burner to start the fire.  You can click on the "build pics" in my signature to see how it all came together.  I think I only have about $400 in the whole thing.  Hope this helps.


----------



## smoke_chef (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks MonkeyButt! This is exactly what I'm hoping for. That looks like a great looking smoker! 

Also, I don't want it to appear as though I won't put in the time to find everyone's home built. I just think it would be great to have them all in one spot. 

Also... I have a question for a mod. I know the edit button but best I can tell I can't change the title of this thread. Can someone change say "Will you "save" me some time" Rather than "Will you "same" me some time"

Thanks,

Smoke_Chef


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at constructing my own smoker. This is a reverse flow unit. Yeah its ugly, but you will find in the posts that this whole project was setup to see if I could build one for under a $100.00. Used only things I had laying around and scrap items from our local salvage yard and parts like the wheels and the firebox made out of 2 old semi rims. Have used it now several time including yesterdays smoke. Only minor changes so far, but works like a champ. Now this is not a trailer unit like you would like, but it gives you an idea of what you can do with misc items and not laying out a ton of money to make a great smoker. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=75075&page=5


----------

